# Dragon Tails



## talakestreal (May 16, 2008)

So, here is my big step into the world of fursuiting. Being a dragon-type of furry, I don't think I could ever make a full suit of my dragon, but I'm wanting to begin learning how to make at least, parts, ya know?

I'd like to find out how people make horns, as well as how people make tails.  

For me, I don't want to make a full fursuit head, I'd like to just find out if anyone knows a way to make a full set of dragon horns, approximately a foot and a half long, that could be worn comfortably, and not look totally awkward. 

I've looked at tutorials for tails, but mine is a bit of an issue. I am not wanting something that is furry/limp/has no structure to it. I'm wanting something that is poseable, and long, and doesn't look like a fat stiff piece of dung pokin' from one's hindend.  

So, I'm looking for a tutorial on how one would build, not just one tail, but two tails that come from the same tailbase. Something not heavy, but not so light that it'll blow away in a breeze. Something feminine AND draconic looking. 

Wow, tall order, I know.  The problem with me is this: I am creative, and I CAN execute a plan, but having absolutely no experience whatsoever with any form of fursuiting or creating elements to a suit, I haven't the faintest clue where one would even begin.  

So, for those with experience, any ideas for someone who knows nothing/is starting with a blank slate?


----------



## nikmustang (May 17, 2008)

Well, as far as horns there are many options, from paper mache to sewing the shape from a shiny or non-fur fabric.

The tail you are describing seems really interesting, and difficult! The best advice I can give (me only being a novice builder) is to cut the shape you want out of the fabric you choose, and sew two pieces together. I've made a dragon tail before in 3 pieces, two curved ones for the sides and a triangle on the bottom for support. As far as making it posable, I'm not sure. A wire armature would likely work, but then again you'd have to only lightly stuff the tail for it to be effective for what you seem to want.

I cant offer any advice on the double tail however, never seen that before :]

Good luck with that, I'm sure someone else will be able to help better than me :]


----------



## Thorne (May 17, 2008)

I made a dragon tail. To make it posable, add some wire inside (Like a flattened out coathanger) or foam


----------



## talakestreal (May 20, 2008)

hrm, I can see I'm going to have to give it some thought. I think that wire coathanger might be too stiff (dun want to look like I have broken tails, lol).  Hrm...gonna have to put some real thought into it. 

Too bad I don't know anything about robotics or the like... that would be nifty to try with a fursuit tail, lol.


----------



## E-mannor (May 20, 2008)

As far as the horns go, it is tricky to have them a foot and a half long and not awkward... but i would suggest starting with a carved model from like foam, make a mold and make yourself some out of a light plastic (making them hollowed out a bit might help) 

and the tail... i would actually suggest using real leather for the tail. and use woven wires to hold its form if you want to pose it. (the leather has a good scale like quality when you dye it right ^_^)


----------



## CombatRaccoon (May 21, 2008)

well I would imagine that the horns ought to be made out of some sort of fairly stable foam... not squisy stuff. 

Then after carving the horns just glue the fabric onto it, just using the generic furring process that most fursuit-makers use to "fur" their masks. 
however, if the material is too thin this could be a problem. 

For the tail, I'd say a wire frame with stuffing inside and around it. 

or maybe just carved foam, but that wouldn't be as poseable. 

However with the foam, you have more freedom to shape your tail or horn, or whatever.



OH
and as for the fabric, Don't use leather, for pete's sake. I mean if you were just a normal dude in some leather shoes, fine, fine. But you're dressing up as an animal you connect with. I mean even though the leather comes from a cow, it's still animal skin... it's basically the same as seeing a person wearing a human skin coat. 


anyway if I were you I'd check jo ann's fabrics stores... look for some shiny-ish scaley stuff (I've seen some nice lizard-ish fabrics there)

also check wal-mart... I know it's a godforsaken place but they occasionally have good furry fabrics. I found some really awesome furs there before. 

AND BEWARE all good fabric... especially from joann's.


----------



## wolfbird (Jan 20, 2009)

I normally do stuffed horns. They're not the prettiest type out there because of the seams, but they're comfortable to wear and you never have to worry about not getting them wet (papier mache), snapped/crushed (plastic) or the paint peeling off (latex). I have used felt and spandex before, and my advice would to only use stiffer, non-stretchy fabric for horns (spandex gets really lump and gross when you stuff it and tends to "shed" the inner batting). The felt ones turned out pretty good, and I can wear then lying down and I don't have to worry about warping them or then breaking off from the head. My only qualms with stitched horns is aesthetical (both because of visible seams and they don't look very realistic) and that if they're not anchored right/stuffed enough they can waggle around a bit, but them being able to take a beating makes up for all that IMO.

For the tail, I use foam pipe insultation as a skeleton (the kind made for 1" pipes, you can buy it for a dollar), make a simple "sock" out of fabric for the tail covering and stuff around the foam with polyfil. If you cut off the end at an angle of the foam where it rests against your butt, it'll naturally curve down slighty and won't look all wierd and limp or stick out at a funny angle (I always make a circle out of thick fun foam or plastic mesh to glue the foam insulator onto, to help keep its shape and stabilize it). If you want the tail tip to curve up, put some coat hanger in the tip just to keep it from dragging on the ground. A lot of people will do carved foam, but it's a lot of effort, the foam is more expensive and I personally don't like tails that don't move with you or aren't comfortable to sit on. Tails that wag and move along with your body add a lot of personality to a suit.


----------



## Kesslan (Jan 20, 2009)

One fabric I've seen used for a dragon suit is this one here:
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/1505623

I dont for the life of me know what the heck it was called, as Rithnok nor Loupy could recall at the time what the heck it was called when I was talkign to them at Feral. That plastic material, by the way, 'breaths' as it actualy has tiny holes in it or something. So it's actually not as hot as it appears. Though I personally think it's stilla bit up in the air over how well it represents scales. Which is, I think the toughest part of any dragon suit where you wish to have such a detail.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Jan 21, 2009)

talakestreal said:


> So, here is my big step into the world of fursuiting. Being a dragon-type of furry, I don't think I could ever make a full suit of my dragon, but I'm wanting to begin learning how to make at least, parts, ya know?
> 
> I'd like to find out how people make horns, as well as how people make tails.
> 
> ...



Take the time, and have patience, and learn how the parts all go together and there is no reason why you cannot make a dragon full costume. It's what I am doing with my next build.

I cannot help you with the horn thing. My hornes are being made with ultra-light sculpty clay that cost like 10 bucks at the center, get backed half way, and then get a layer of actual regular sculpty clay...so that when they go back in the over the two bond chemically and I have something light but durable and they are going into a fursuit head I am building with my friend Zeke.

I can tell you what I am doing with my big long tail for my costume. Check out my FA and find the character sheet reference.

I've basically sowing the thing together in multiple parts. The sides are being made from white anti-pill fleece, the underbelly will be segmented like that of a snake made up of sewn pieces of faux scale that create scutes....the end is going be a plume of 4 inch modacrylic faux hair from a specialty site, and to top it off I am using white faux fur about an inch think to line the top of the tail where the two white peices of anti-pill fleece connect.

On top of that I am sowing in a sheath to the top(inside the tail), and inserting a thick gauge copper wire into that which will make it posabe give it form while keeping it off the ground. The tip of the wire will be worked into a heavy duty belt that goes around my waist. That will be covered up of course when the costume in done. I'll be starting work on the tail soon...but you might seek to do something similar to what I am doing..or not. My way of doing it is complicated but I am making damn sure I make this dragon come out right...I want to sort of make this costume a tribute to the eastern dragon, not an insult to it, you know?

EDIT: Minor detail, I am using cluster filling to stuff it since the stuff is really light weight...which help make an already heavy build a bit lighter.


----------



## brightfire (Jan 21, 2009)

CombatRaccoon said:


> OH
> and as for the fabric, Don't use leather, for pete's sake. I mean if you were just a normal dude in some leather shoes, fine, fine. But you're dressing up as an animal you connect with. I mean even though the leather comes from a cow, it's still animal skin... it's basically the same as seeing a person wearing a human skin coat.



The best dragon I've ever seen had leather scales.


----------

